# Roadster Aerial



## crossj (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,
Now on my second TT. I changed the aerial on the Mk1 to a stubby aerial and it was easy to do. For some reason I can't seem to remove the Mk2 aerial... I take it the aerial will be threaded same as the Mk1 TT? I have tried mole grips, but I think I'm just turning the rubber outer casing!

Has anyone changed their TT Roadster aerial?

Thanks


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

1st thing we did to our roadster, as you say it just unscrews and we replaced with a stubby one


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

I also bougth a stubby, no problem to fit simply unsrew and refit the stubby.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a mk2 roadster and would love to change the aerial - mine won't budge at all either. Any tips on how to resolve the problem would be appreciated


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I just unscrewed mine, i bought an aerial from honda, fits a treat


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

davelincs said:


> I just unscrewed mine, i bought an aerial from honda, fits a treat


Just had a brain wave - have just sprayed WD40 on the aerial and left for 5 mins, after a bit of effort the aerial has now unscrewed. The aerial you got from honda which model is it from or do you have a part number and any idea of the cost. I dont suppose you have a picture of the new aerial fitted. Finally is the reception OK with the new one fitted.

Thanks


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

The Honda Part number is:- 39151s6ae02, i have never had any problem with the reception,not the shortest aerial but it fits the base perfectly


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

davelincs said:


> The Honda Part number is:- 39151s6ae02, i have never had any problem with the reception,not the shortest aerial but it fits the base perfectly


Thanks for the info - much appreciated, nice looking roadster by the way.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I hope you lot know I have a world patent on this aerial idea!


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

Before you buy any stubby aerial check this one out [email protected]
I have one on my TT its great.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Digi said:


> Before you buy any stubby aerial check this one out [email protected]
> I have one on my TT its great.


Not sure about that link I could not make it work but this does:

http://www.inovenda.com/scripts/prodVie ... roduct=220


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

jollyjack said:


> Digi said:
> 
> 
> > Before you buy any stubby aerial check this one out [email protected]
> ...


That's the one thanks. Same colour as my TT.


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

That is the same one I have and i love it! ....By the way the fin is only up because I was waxing the car! :lol:


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

The aerial featured on the German web site is over £30 and there are similar looking ones on ebay for about £8, what's the difference? apart from the price.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I think you will find that the base of the aluminium on the cheap one is 4mm to narrow to fit flush onto the mount. I purchased one of these and had to return it.


----------



## crossj (Jun 23, 2006)

I got my aerial from Ebay - VW stuby aerial. Look great appart from that fact that I cant get my old one off!!!

I have left some wd40 in it to see if that will do the trick!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

crossj said:


> I got my aerial from Ebay - VW stuby aerial. Look great appart from that fact that I cant get my old one off!!!
> 
> I have left some wd40 in it to see if that will do the trick!


The wd40 definately worked for me, my aerial wouldnt budge at all initially, I just held my nerve and gripped the areial and twisted it has firmly as I could and it gradually turned - good luck.


----------



## crossj (Jun 23, 2006)

Finally got it !  WD40 and special thin nose mole grips got the old aerial off. The thin nose mole grips squeezed in between the aerial and base and locked onto the threaded shaft.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

crossj said:


> Finally got it !  WD40 and special thin nose mole grips got the old aerial off. The thin nose mole grips squeezed in between the aerial and base and locked onto the threaded shaft.


Great news that the aerial has come off at last. The new aerial looks great - what is the radio reception like?


----------



## crossj (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,

I drive to work along country roads :lol: at the Loch Lomond area - so radio coverage is not great. With the new aerial - its fine - same as the standard one!

If you are interested here is the one I got on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0847076597


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

crossj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I drive to work along country roads :lol: at the Loch Lomond area - so radio coverage is not great. With the new aerial - its fine - same as the standard one!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feed back/info - appreciated
Alan


----------



## shunter (Aug 20, 2011)

Could not resist giving one of these a go. Just fitted it tonight and it seems Ok. Gets all the previous stations, but then I found that I can get all the stations when its disconnected. [smiley=book2.gif] Is it really a radio aerial??

As a coincidence on Friday I had the rear bumper off - having parking sensors fitted - and noticed a 30 cm by 10 cm metal plate which would be under the bumper on the offside. Connected to it was a cabled labelled antenna. Anyone know what this is for??
:-|


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

These are the listed ariels for the Coupe -


----------



## shunter (Aug 20, 2011)

Interesting. Those look to be telephone and armature band transmitter aerials. Anything listed for the roadster? :?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Roadster info -


----------



## shunter (Aug 20, 2011)

After about a week using the stubby aerial - I am not convinced that it's as good as the full sized standard aerial. Distant station have been greying out (not receivable) on the display.

May have to switch back.


----------



## crossj (Jun 23, 2006)

Style over function *or* function over style!! :-|


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

crossj said:


> Style over function *or* function over style!! :-|


LOL. I found the new stubby antenna is terrible in poor reception areas. But I'm such an idiot... I keep the old antenna in the boot just in case I really want the radio on! I think the stubbe aerial looks much better - and choose style over function any day.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If you use the Honda version you will find they are as good as the original.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> If you use the Honda version you will find they are as good as the original.


Dead right phill.they are spot on


----------



## nickmarsh (Jan 24, 2012)

I've purchased a short aerial from Inovenda and I'd love to change my existing aerial. Unfortunately, I cannot get it shifting!
I've tried using WD40 inbetween the aerial the best I can, tried twisting it as hard as I can, but it just isn't moving.
Is there something I'm doing wrong, or are they just that tough to remove?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Can anyone give the VW stuby aerial part number please? Thanks


----------



## nickmarsh (Jan 24, 2012)

nickmarsh said:


> I've purchased a short aerial from Inovenda and I'd love to change my existing aerial. Unfortunately, I cannot get it shifting!
> I've tried using WD40 inbetween the aerial the best I can, tried twisting it as hard as I can, but it just isn't moving.
> Is there something I'm doing wrong, or are they just that tough to remove?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got it....took a little brute force!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I found when I had the RNS-E navigation because it has its own aerial, I could remove the aerial on the NSRW with no loss of reception.


----------

